# Can polyps prohibit pregnancy??



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

and other words beginning with 'p'...

I had my 2nd scan yesterday (day 7 of Gonal F injections) and a little polyp revealed itself.  I'm a bit miffed as I've had soooo many scans recently, especially as I have fibroids, and it has never been detected until now.  My consultant said that it wasn't worth abandoning the cycle for it (which shocked me as I wasn't contemplating abandonment as an option at all) and that they have known pregnancies to occur in women with polyps.  

Has anybody had a similar experience?  I know what my consultant told me was positive, but I'd really like some assurance elsewhere... if there is any...

Thanks
Gizzle


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Gizzle,

I don't want to worry you but I think polyps can affect implantation although it might depend where they are and yours might not be located/large enough to cause a problem. Given that you've already started treatment you might want to ask a few more questions of your consultant and ask if it's worth freezing any embryos from this cycle removing the polyp and having FET afterwards. 

I might be wrong and I really don't want to worry you but if I were in your position I'd rather know what the chances are if you go ahead with fresh transfer with the polyp there and FET with it gone.

Others with more knowledge of polyps than me will hopefully be able to provide you with better/more accurate advice.

Good luck, 

CG xx


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi CG - thanks for your reply.  
I'm seeing them tomorrow so will look into options then.  I went away a bit shellshocked on Tuesday and realised I hadn't asked anything sensible.
Gizzle x


----------



## mistykat (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi, 

Just to reiterate your previous reply, I think polyps can make a difference to implantation. When I was having IUI there was a question over whether I had one or not, and eventually they decided I did, so abandoned the cycle and I had it removed. They obviously thought it was important to do so. A bonus was my periods were so light afterwards as I had suffered for years with unbearably heavy ones and no one would investigate it properly, it was obviously due to the polyp.

I think CG has given you good advice, after all icsi is very expensive, you want to give it your best shot.

Good luck,

Allison.


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Allison
Thanks for your reply.  Can I ask, how was your recovery process after the polyp was removed - ie. when were you able to resume treatment?
Thanks
Gizzle x


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hi Gizzle,

saw your thread sending you       

Have you spoke to the clinic again about this as it sounds a real big deal?

empty2


----------



## mrsd (Apr 22, 2006)

Hello

My consultant told me that polyps can affect implantation.

I had a hysteroscopy in January and he removed two polyps and some adhesions - the recovery was fine.  I had the op on Thursday and was back at work on Friday.

This is going to be our last IVF attempt and so we decided to go for broke and make sure that anthing we could do to improve our chances was done.

MrsD


----------



## mistykat (Jan 31, 2003)

Hi,

Sorry to be dim but I can't remember exactly how long I waited before having the next treatment. It might have only been a month - if it was a long time I would've remembered. As MrsD says it is a minor op and you are fine the next day.
Do let us know what you decide to do, good luck,

Allison x


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hello ladies
Well, I had my second scan today and the good news was that I had 9 follies that were progressing very well and a few little ones keeping up the rear.  On the other hand... the bad news was that I definitely have 2 polyps, and they're actually quite large.  So, we've decided to abandon this cycle.  I'm really gutted but not defeated.  There are so many hurdles to this lark, and this is just another, albeit one I really wasn't expecting.  I'm going to have them removed on Tuesday, which would have been egg collection day  , and then I guess I'll just have to wait for AF before I can start all over again.  At least I know that I respond well to the drugs - something I didn't know before - but it's really disappointing to think that all this sniffing and injecting has been for nothing.  And like you Allison, I have really heavy painful periods so hopefully this will cure it.
Gizzle x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

My consultant told me that polyps can effect implantation or if they develop miscarriages, hence after my m/C he wanted to do a hysteroscopy to see if there were polyps there.  
L xx


----------



## Empty2 (Aug 12, 2006)

Gizzle,

Good luck today on having the polyps removed.  Will be thinking of you.

Empty2
XX


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Polyps are estrogen affected so I wonder if your stimulation hasn't stimulated them to grow as well.
I had a similar problem. On the day of my baseline scan my doc saw a polyp which wasn't there a month ago and I had an emergency hysteroscopy (I didn't abandon the cycle). Sadly it resulted in a BFN. This time I am going to have a hysteroscopy the end of March and hopefully a cycle a month after that.

Good luck with your hysteroscopy.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Gizzle

Only just seen this thread and sorry to hear you've had to abandon your cycle because of polyps...how frustrating ! 

I've had polyps removed twice...the first time was a couple of years ago and I had them via hysteroscopy (adhesions removed too) and I actually conceived naturally immediately after although sadly ended in early mc (this was my 2nd early mc but I do have other things causing problems).

I had another lap/dye and hysteroscopy (my 5th of both !!) 3 weeks ago and had more endo removed, another couple of polyps and a fibroid which was on outside of my womb (something new to add to the list !!).  I have some lovely glossy photos of it all !!   Unfortunately all are oestrogen related so I'm sure the medications I've taken over last few years have aggravated things.

My consultant had told me previously that polyps can cause problems with implantation (although may be dependent on size and location) because they can act just like a IUD (coil) and irritate the womb lining.

We start our 2nd ivf in approx a month so wanted to get all this sorted out before we began treatment...consultants very optimistic because he says its the best time to have treatment, so soon following the ops...fingers crossed.

Hope the removal of your polyps goes smoothly and good luck with your next treatment  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Minxi, I read a lovely book about controlling endo (resp. polyps) and it has a lot of sense to make dietary changes but I personally can not deny myself things anymore. Especially after that report on the ice cream and fertility.
I think you have done the best to go for a hystero b4 your next cycle. I personally worry that polyps will regrow and have been trying to have the surgery as close to the cycle as possible. Good luck with your IVF!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Teoroy said:


> Minxi, I read a lovely book about controlling endo (resp. polyps) and it has a lot of sense to make dietary changes but I personally can not deny myself things anymore. Especially after that report on the ice cream and fertility.
> I think you have done the best to go for a hystero b4 your next cycle. I personally worry that polyps will regrow and have been trying to have the surgery as close to the cycle as possible. Good luck with your IVF!


Thanks hun 

I've had diagnosed endo (stage 4) for over 18 years now and have tried all sorts of things, including changing diet, homeopathic remedies, TCM, you name it, I've tried it but unfortunately its just one of those things that keeps coming back...and the fertility drugs don't exactly help !! (My mum also had severe endo and my nan, aunt and cousin - all maternal side - had fibroids - so convinced there is some hereditary factors in there somewhere...I just seem to have got all of them !!!) 
Unfortunately I had no choice but to have another laparoscopy/dye and hysteroscopy recently because my endo had got bad again and I was suffering so much with the pain...so to find polyps AND fibroid just meant these had obviously all been contributing. I've no idea how long any of it had been there but I'd had a lap/dye & hysteroscopy in May 2004 to remove endo and adhesions and there were no polyps or fibroid (and conceived 7mths later but 1st early mc)...I then had a hysterscopy in April 2005 and some polyps had appeared...so less than a year later !! And now, this time round, less than 2 years later...3 different things to be removed !!!!! I'm convinced the oestrogen levels have been aggravated by treatment but hey ho, ready for round 2 of ivf !! Strangely enough though, I have naturally high progesterone levels when I ovulate though & get severe hormonal migraines & PMS just before AF shows because of progesterone crashing....spose it just prooves what a hormonal woman I am (or so my boyfriend would say anyway !!   )

Before the op my consultant scanned me and saw a large dark mass on my left ovary which turned out to be endo and at the time (before op) he said that if it was as bad as it looked (and I felt) then it was unlikely we'd conceive with ivf let alone naturally...so it had to be done...and as you say, best timing really as just before treatment !

Good luck to you too
Natasha


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Gizzle,

Sorry to hear that your cycle has been cancelled but as you say at least you know that you will get a good respond next time round. Hope the polyp removal went ok today.

Sending you lots of hugs and wishing you well for next time round.

  

Minxy,

Wishing you loads of luck with your next cycle - you really do deserve a change of luck after all you've been through. That old oestrogen has a lot to answer for  

CG xx


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks ladies for the good wishes and support.  The op went well yesterday and I'm actually being v. lazy, staying at home today with some housey magazines, the telly and the cat.  Bliss!  I'm feeling confident now that it was the right thing to do and that I stand a much better chance of success for the next cycle because of it.
Natasha, you made me laugh when you said you had nice glossy photos of your polyps & fibroids! I thought it was rather amusing that instead of a teenyweeny foetal image, I have a picture of a pink blobby thing on a stalk... Oh well, I hope we will all have prettier pictures to look at soon. 
Love to all
Gizzle x


----------



## sheena 1M (Oct 4, 2006)

G

I know how you feel- yet another thing to worry about ey?  Consultant found a polyp in one of my scans recently - I was gutted - never had such a thing come up before but he told me carry on and try to conceive - that there was a small chance yes that an implantation may occur i nthat spot and cuase issues, but not to worry about that.  I did as he said, and when I had another scan 2 cycles later the polyp had gone?? Didn't relaise they could be reabsorbed.  Anyway 2 cycles later and im pregnant.

All the best
Sheena

xxx


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Sheena
I guess there are lots of women out there with all kinds of things going on in their secret places, they just never know about them! 
Congratulations on your pregnancy, that's fantastic! And wishing you the best of luck in the future, you certainly deserve it. 
Gizzle x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi all

I hope you don't mind me joining in your thread..... I also had those pesky polyps, had 2 smallish ones removed last April and had a scan in Sept only to find another 1 had grown in a difference place, so I had that removed in Dec. I have to have another scan next week when I go and get my meds to make sure there are no more there (fingers crossed as I really want to start my first tx this month) but like everyone is saying this treatment is expensive enough without adding complications to it for implanting. 
My consultant said that you can still get implantation from having polyps, but it just makes it harder, plus it's something that ladies in their late 30's & 40's seem to suffer from more so than younger females....... I have to be honest my af has always been heavy with bad PMT before hand and I found no difference after the Hysteroscopy I guess everyone is different.

Lets hope we are all polyp free and our treatment goes well   to us all 

Debs


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Debz
Welcome to the thread. Like you say, my consultant also said that it's possible to succeed with polyps, but I only plan to have one cycle of ICSI (bet you've all heard that before), and I wanted to give it my best shot.  I'm really disappointed that the procedure has set me back about 2 months - I ain't getting any younger - but fingers crossed that it's all peachy in there now.    Honestly, I never knew how many hurdles there could be to getting & staying pregnant.  It's an absolute miracle that it ever happens easily, don't you think?!
Good luck to all of us!
Love Gizzle x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Gizzle

How did you find your Hysteroscopy? - the first time was uncomfortable but just about bearable, Dec on the other hand I cried... I think having a junior doc trying to do it did not help, in the end my consultant took over and was in much more discomfort afterwards. If I have to have any more done I would seriously think about having it done under a general. 

Debs x


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh lordy, you didn't have a general?!! I was out cold.  I mean DEAD TO THE WORLD. I can't imagine being awake for that.  Maybe because it was a biggun, or maybe they knew what I big baby I am.  I even fainted when I had my hysterosalpingogram.  The consultant was seriously unimpressed, I guess nobody likes a fainter.  Poor you, I don't what the norm is, but I think having bits cut out of you definitely merits a general.  I woke up feeling quite sore, but it passed fairly quickly.  Tiny bit of residue bleeding still (sorry, tmi) but fine. 
I really hope you don't have to have any more nasty polyps when you go for your scan next week. 
Gizzle x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Gizzle

The first time I had the op it was not an option to have a general on the 2nd time it was, but me being stupid   thought it would be OK this time as well...... the junior doc first of all struggled to get the catheter up, then struggled to do the local injection..... after I winced quite a few times that's when the main consultant stepped in - but by that point I had enough and I felt like a right baby lying there crying, thank god my dp was there holding my hand.....
You definately had the right idea to be knocked out. I have said to my dp if I have to have that done again then I want to be completely out of it all and know nothing!! - probably the best way.

Lets hope both of us stay polyp free in the future!  


Debs x


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Does any of you know  how long does it take for a polyp to grow? thanks.


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Teoroy

I think it depends on the person. I had 2 removed and 5 months later on a scan another one had grown, but how quickly it grew within that 5 months I really do not know.


Sorry it's not a huge help to you.

Debs


----------



## Teoroy (Oct 1, 2004)

Thank you Debs.


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Debs
I was just wondering whether you had had your scan yet, and whether there were any pesky polyps. I'm hoping that you've got a lovely, clean and clear environment so that you can start your treatment as planned.
I feel pretty well apart from *chronic* ovulation pains as I had loads of follies but never got to egg collection, so have had to dispel them naturally. But I was very surprised to receive a copy of my surgeon's notes which said that he removed loads of polyps. It makes it all harder to understand why they weren't detected earlier, on one of my 46 million other scans that I've had recently... Oh well, perhaps I just have to think that they mushroomed due to the oestrogen.
Good luck with your journey and wishing you lots of   
Gizzle x


----------



## ginny (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi ladies, sorry to gate crash.

I am having a polyp removed tomorrow (was about to start first ivf treatment.)

I ahve been told that we can still progress with treatment this month, although other ladies on this site have said they bled quite a lot after polyp removal.  Should i wait and have a natural cycle before progressing?  What were you all advised to do??

Grizzle, i agree it is all so confusing and i think they cannot predict what's going on until they are inside with a camera.  that's why i'm so nervous about tomorrow!!

Ginny


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Gizzle

I have my scan and injection training tomorrow, so fingers crossed. I will let you know the outcome next week as I am away for the weekend.

Really sorry to hear you are having ovulation pains, not nice for you.....
I think having a copy of your notes sent to you is a good thing, at least you are being kept in the loop of what is happening to you and what they found. You have a very good valid point as to why they never found anything before.... I sometimes think the nurses do not know what they are looking for to be honest, they cannot have a trained eye like someone who does ultrasounds for job (not sure what there job title is!!) d'oh!

Lets hope now you are polyp free you go on to have a very successful TX, at least your chances have now improved loads!     


Hi Ginny - not gatecrashing at all, that's what these boards are for 
Good luck for tomorrow. I hope it all goes well for you and they end up finding nothing, sometimes that can happen apparently!
I have heard that once the polyp is removed then fertility goes back to normal, so I am not sure on that one, best to check with your consultant tomorrow.
I bled for about a day afterwards and had a bit of bloating for about 4 days afterwards, so if you are planning going to work tomorrow and do not feel like it afterwards don't feel bad about flaking off work as you have had minor surgery done! - I went to work the 1st time I had them removed in the afternoon and the 2nd time I decided to take the whole day off and rest up.


Take care

Debs xxx


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Ginny

I'm sorry to hear about your polyp - they're a real pain aren't they?

When mine were removed the consultant initially suggested that I have a natural cycle first before starting on an IVF cycle again. I didn't want to do that because at 42, my clock couldn't be ticking much louder, and also because I know there's no chance of us achieving a natural pregnancy. He then agreed that I could start again as soon as I've had my next period which should be in a week and a half from now.

I think that people have different experiences with polypectomies. Some women don't even have a general anaesthetic (like Debs above) and then there's my poor mum at the other end of the scale who had an overnight stay in hospital, bless her! Personally, I bled for a few days but 8 days later, I feel completely over it. I had a general, and 2 days off work. Marvellous! Immediately after the op I had periodlike cramps which I was asked to rate out of 10 (I said 5, but who knows!!) but they went pretty swiftly. So all in all, not a terrible experience. If I were you, I would plan to continue as normal - ie. start your IVF cycle when you originally planned to and assess the situation once you've had the op. I should imagine as a young slip of a girl, you'll recover pretty quickly.

Don't worry too much about tomorrow, based on my experience I think you'll be fine.

Sending you lots of good wishes,

Gizzle x (not G*r*izzle, which made me laugh as I've been a total grizzle all day - yet another work colleague pregnant - so I might well adopt this new moniker you've coined for me! )


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Debs
Our posts crossed in cyberspace...
Good luck for tomorrow then, hope all goes well and that you have a lovely weekend.
Gizzle x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Gizzle AKA G*r*izzle.... teehee....

Just to update you I had my scan last week and now they think I have Endo!  it just seems like it's one thing after another thesedays.... the good news was NO POLYPS... yay! - so when I go for my baseline scan probably next Monday they will assess the situtation as to whether they think its grown or shrunk or if TX will start with the next cycle....so everything is hanging in mid air really - mind you if my bloods are not right they won't start TX.....

They said it could of been a left over bit from ovulation, but now I think back I do sometimes get a stabbing pain in that side,which I thought nothing about at the time, but hey ho, fingers crossed it has shrunk or stayed the same size to everything can go ahead as planned!

I hope you had a lovely weekend 

Debs x


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Debs
Sorry for delay in replying.  Bad news is that I've had a terrible bout of food poisoning.  Good news is that I lost 10lbs, hurrah!  Plus AF started in the middle of it all, which only made things worse but at least I can start downregging again now.  I was hoping that my AF would be less painful after the D&C but no chance!
So glad you're polyp free, but the endo doesn't sound like a good alternative, hope they're wrong about that.  Sending you lots of     for your baseline scan on Monday.
Gizzle x


----------



## Debz1965 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Giz

Sorry to hear you have been poorly, did you poison yourself or some other devil do it for you? I poisoned myself and my ex husband years ago on some dodgy turkey, now if something smells slightly funny it goes in the bin!  

Funny you should say about the D&C and & AF being less painful. I was told the same thing about polyps, but noooooooo everything is still the same and just as heavy as well!! 

Well I have had my baseline scan done today and started injecting today - good ole AF came 4 days early and caught me on the hop!... so that's it i'm off on the rollercoaster ride of IVF!
The other good news is NO ENDO!! - it must of been something left over from ovulation last time, as there was nothing there today - yipppeeeeeeeeeeee.....

Glad to hear you are feeling loads better and good luck with your downregging, keep in touch and let me know how you are doing 


Debs xxx


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Hi Debs,

Great to hear you don't have endo and that you've started tx - good luck  

Gizzle - bad news about the food poisoning although losing 10 lbs must help now that you're on the mend  Hope you're feeling a lot better soon.   

CG xxx


----------



## Gizzle (Jan 13, 2007)

Debs - I'm afraid to say that the food poisoning was all my own work, well mine and some dodgy prawns.  I still have it, almost 2 weeks later!  

Great news that you are free from polyps and endo, so wishing you lots of     for the old rollercoaster ride.  Keep us posted.  I've got a long, long way to go yet....

Hi CG, have replied to you on the other thread, see you over there!

Gizzle x


----------

